# New upfront pricing sucks so far



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

What the hell is this. And they want to rent you a Tesla for $340 a week????
I, for one, cannot survive on this. These prices were from the weekend nighttime. No surges. I have had at least 15 rides if not more for less than $5 for more than 25 minutes of driving to and giving the ride. I am also getting pulled way out of town often so I cannot make the promotions and at this rate I will not be able to do Uber anymore. This is barely amounting to minimum wage.









Furthermore, when you get there, they are not ready. 10-15 minutes and then you have to wait until it is time to cancel. Several people were not even there yet. At this rate the fare is not much more than a cancellation fee. 

These flash up often for what seems like 2 seconds. I cannot even just read the last two lines and figure out where it is going before it vanishes. Swear I am going to have a wreck. 
NO SIR! I do not like it one bit. The older method where they show you the time and direction is much better for me. I do not remember all the roads here and have been living here for 35 years. So far my payout has gone way down. NOT ONE SURGE HERE on FRIDAY and SATURDAY Night until 2pm. The boosts for $2 or $1.5 are pathetic. Most rides are %50 - even had a few that were %30 of what the customer paid.
SO I am supposed to pay for my car, insurance, gas, maintenance, detailing supplies and detailing?
Had two customers that left something from their ass's on the seats that made me want to gag.

I had been enjoying Uber... but this is total and utter Bullshite. 
If I had been renting I would have to work weekend nights just so I could start making money during the weekdays. (dont forget you have to charge up every few hours for a few hours.

Hoping they will course correct... This is not sustainable.

Of course I did not accept all these rides... now my acceptance rate is shite. 
The craziness includes one offer that was 536 minutes with no payout information. This would be a 9hr drive or more after I had been driving for @8hrs.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

RadarRider said:


> What the hell is this. And they want to rent you a Tesla for $340 a week????
> I, for one, cannot survive on this. These prices were from the weekend nighttime. No surges. I have had at least 15 rides if not more for less than $5 for more than 25 minutes of driving to and giving the ride. I am also getting pulled way out of town often so I cannot make the promotions and at this rate I will not be able to do Uber anymore. This is barely amounting to minimum wage.
> View attachment 672423
> 
> ...


100% failure. Ants will only last.23 mins 10 miles $5
The bus costs more


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> 100% failure. Ants will only last.23 mins 10 miles $5
> The bus costs more


Bought a nicer car because I was doing well with uber. I am seeing close to half what I was making less than two months ago. When Uber starts looking like lyft did years ago when only the meth heads and garbage cars were working. My car is mint and pristine. I do not want to become like the other toxic nasty jaded drivers. I started asking the customers what they paid and how much I am getting... they are all shocked. Some do not care because they like the savings. Some leave bigger tips.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

RadarRider said:


> What the hell is this. And they want to rent you a Tesla for $340 a week????
> I, for one, cannot survive on this. These prices were from the weekend nighttime. No surges. I have had at least 15 rides if not more for less than $5 for more than 25 minutes of driving to and giving the ride. I am also getting pulled way out of town often so I cannot make the promotions and at this rate I will not be able to do Uber anymore. This is barely amounting to minimum wage.
> View attachment 672423
> 
> ...


That 2-second ping (Trip Radar?)stuff is pure bullshit.

How long has the new system been in Charlotte? We just got it here in DC last week.

I don't think Uber has turned on the Trip Radar yet in DC.

How long was the new system in Charlotte before Uber started using the Trip Radar feature?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

RadarRider said:


> Bought a nicer car because I was doing well with uber.


I'm guessing the only reason you were "doing well" in Charlotte is you were one of those few drivers who knew where the surges would be. The base rates were terrible in Charlotte and the vast majority of drivers made nothing there.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

This started this week. Thursday I think. I think that was from Friday. Someone said you get rides based on proximity, but I always thought it was based on a queue. Even so, Constant rides 10-22 minutes away. For shite pay.
1) they need to tell the riders to be ready to cut down on lost time
2) they need to charge more for long drives to pick up

Last night I cancelled on a guy in a really bad neighborhood bar. Lots of the bad element hanging out there. Seemed dangerous. He says wait, I got tips for you... Totally trashed... then i heard him order another round of shots. Had more cancels this weekend than in the last two months. it is bad. Hoping Uber will course correct...


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

RadarRider said:


> Last night I cancelled on a guy in a really bad neighborhood bar. Lots of the bad element hanging out there. Seemed dangerous. He says wait, I got tips for you... Totally trashed... then i heard him order another round of shots.


You're better off skipping the bar crowds.

The first 6 months I drove I did DC bar pickups every weekend and paid the price with mediocre ratings. I finally smartened up and stopped picking up drunks and my ratings quickly climbed.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

First trip is not sustainable. Quick math and it's 10 miles of travel for .52 cents a mile when operating costs are typically .75 cents a mile for everything.

Second trip, since it's only 1 minute away, is worth investigating to see if you can make it profitable. Make at least $1 a mile in both directions. Likely a newbie picked the wrong address and wanted the closer one. Who knows?

Uber is praying on the fact that many can't do basic math, can't break down their operating costs on a per mile basis that will provide them with an income, a replacement vehicle and cover such things like taxes, repairs and insurance.

Well I have, make more than $1 per odometer mile daily and you should be ok. It's minimum wage, but you'll survive. Screw your acceptance rate, you can't drive cheap for long.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

RadarRider said:


> now my acceptance rate is shit


The lower my Acceptance Rate the more money I made.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> First trip is not sustainable. Quick math and it's 10 miles of travel for .52 cents a mile when operating costs are typically .75 cents a mile for everything.
> 
> Second trip, since it's only 1 minute away, is worth investigating to see if you can make it profitable. Make at least $1 a mile in both directions. Likely a newbie picked the wrong address and wanted the closer one. Who knows?


Uber will not even show what the uber x is for charlotte right now but it is between 54 and 60 cents a mile.









All I could see was Ashville:

Base Fare $1.12
Long Pickup Fee
Variable Per Mile $0.6825
Per Minute $0.1125
Threshold 10 minutes (WHICH I THING IS BS)
Per Mile $0.6825
Per Minute $0.1125
Per Minute Wait 
Time $0.18
Minimum Trip Earnings $3.00

Cancellation Fee Variable 

Standard Rider Initiated
Cancellation Fee $3.80
Per Mile $0.6825
Per Minute $0.1125

What scares me now is I just read some of the description and apparently people only have an hour to tip now??? Sometimes I get tips a week later!!! so now if they forget to tip, I cannot get tipped?
Plus apparently the tip can show up in the up front earnings which means they can pay us less if they are not declaring the correct minutes and miles rate of pay.
Will need to confirm this though.

Here is a bad one.










They are not distinguishing between drive time and ride time. They are not showing the rate of pay per mile or per minute.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

RadarRider said:


> Uber will not even show what the uber x is for charlotte right now but it is between 54 and 60 cents a mile.
> View attachment 672438
> 
> 
> ...


You have no rate card now. 

Your pay is the offer. 

The time and miles on your receipt is, on trip time and miles like it always has been. 

You tip is not ever included in tje offer. there is no 1 hour limit on tips. I got one the other day from a trip 2 weeks prior.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> That 2-second ping (Trip Radar?)stuff is pure bullshit.
> 
> How long has the new system been in Charlotte? We just got it here in DC last week.
> 
> ...


Yeah, have fun with those Radar Trips...I just ignore them as best I can....most are trash rides which even most ants won't take, so FUber re-send them all them to me (often more than once) as "pings" anyway.


----------



## HobNobByBob (8 mo ago)

Absolute trash... The ping is too short. And da fuq is this sheet?


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Can't believe you didn't take that last opportunity. You would have been wealthy. You don't need to know where you're going. If you can't drive, don't.


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

Lyft has this crap too now


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Discdom said:


> Lyft has this crap too now
> View attachment 672507


That's a hefty pay cut.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

I think XL is the only reason I made a positive post on this feature once. I’ve been keeping a closer eye on it and gotta say things are looking very trash lately when XL gets too slow. Hell is Trip Radar harassing you and trying to sign you out when you’re trying to move to a better area.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Volvonaut said:


> Hell is Trip Radar harassing you and trying to sign you out when you’re trying to move to a better area.


Trip Radar really does suck because, unlike FUber's other annoying/obnxious features, a driver CANT turn this off, there is no opting out of it....and so immediately I log on it floods the zone with trashy rides which at times overlap with and then displace regular "pings" I might want to accept...I've had situations where I try to accept a regular ping, which then gets covered up my some Trip Radar junk that I have to decline, and by that time the ping is gone, and that Trip Radar trash I rejects is re-sent me to as a ping..if any has a "work around" and/or a "hack" to deal with Trip Radar, please share!


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

I don't know how anyone can rent a Tesla and walk away with a profit. I would love to meet said individual and shake their hand. In my state there is like a $5 per day state fee for the first 30 days. With fees and taxes you will be at $400 per week. Unless you have no car and the Tesla is your 24/7 access to transportation I can't imagine who would rent these vehicles. $1600 per month.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I don't know how anyone can rent a Tesla and walk away with a profit.


yes, but buttt, but...a significant number of drivers (ie, hobby drivers) are not driving for profit, so walking away with one is of little to no interest to them. ...in fact, its the legions of hobby drivers and ants (not drivers "in it for the money") who keep the U/L model running, without them U/L would be even worse off than it is now.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

#1husler said:


> yes, but buttt, but...a significant number of drivers (ie, hobby drivers) are not driving for profit, so walking away with one is of little to no interest to them. ...in fact, its the legions of hobby drivers and ants (not drivers "in it for the money") who keep the U/L model running, without them U/L would be even worse off than it is now.


Hobby drivers? Surely no one would work for free? Are you implying that these drivers aren't smart enough to realize that they are being taking advantage of and are not making any money technically driving for free at gas expenses and vehicle depreciation? Or am I overthinking things?


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Hobby drivers? Surely no one would work for free? Are you implying that these drivers aren't smart enough to realize that they are being taking advantage of and are not making any money technically driving for free at gas expenses and vehicle depreciation? Or am I overthinking things?


Hobby drivers, like..I lived in Tucson, and when I used U/L and I'd often get picked up by these old snow-birder/retirees guys in old Ford Explorers or Suburbans...I'd ask them how they could make money driving those gas guzzlers and be told "ahhh nooo, I just drive for fun, not for money, you know...to get out of house for a couple hours, etc, etc"., they'd apparently do just about any ride (baring the super low income areas), but strictly day light hours (clear off the road at night).


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I don't know how anyone can rent a Tesla and walk away with a profit. I would love to meet said individual and shake their hand. In my state there is like a $5 per day state fee for the first 30 days. With fees and taxes you will be at $400 per week. Unless you have no car and the Tesla is your 24/7 access to transportation I can't imagine who would rent these vehicles. $1600 per month.


A month is not 4x a week is 4.33 x week
In my market Inland Empire/Los Angeles the Tesla Model 3 is $337 per week plus the $100 full insurance brings it to $447 per week so that's 4.33 x $447 = $1935, and charging it is not free it was costing me about $120 per week and you're not going to get 270 range I was only averaging maybe about 220 miles of that range


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

#1husler said:


> Hobby drivers, like..I lived in Tucson, and when I used U/L and I'd often get picked up by these old snow-birder/retirees guys in old Ford Explorers or Suburbans...I'd ask them how they could make money driving those gas guzzlers and be told "ahhh nooo, I just drive for fun, not for money, you know...to get out of house for a couple hours, etc, etc"., they'd apparently do just about any ride (baring the super low income areas), but strictly day light hours (clear off the road at night).


I take that as more of a figure of speech that they are not trying to get rich doing this that it's more just pocket money for an ice cream cone. Even if you only made $40 and spent $15 on gas you still made a small profit. Yes even after depreciation. I guess there are some drivers who just enjoy the company and making a few bucks in the process. God bless their lonely hearts.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> A month is not 4x a week is 4.33 x week
> In my market Inland Empire/Los Angeles the Tesla Model 3 is $337 per week plus the $100 full insurance brings it to $447 per week so that's 4.33 x $447 = $1935, and charging it is not free it was costing me about $120 per week and you're not going to get 270 range I was only averaging maybe about 220 miles of that range


Why thank you for that scientific calculation. Is that insurance thing something new or a local requirement? When I rented from hertz in 2016 the insurance was included. Do you mind if I ask what were you thinking renting at those prices in the first place? Did you have a realistic chance of making it back plus a decent profit? Sorry for a million questions.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Why thank you for that scientific calculation. Is that insurance thing something new or a local requirement? When I rented from hertz in 2016 the insurance was included. Do you mind if I ask what were you thinking renting at those prices in the first place? Did you have a realistic chance of making it back plus a decent profit? Sorry for a million questions.


I'm actually going to do my own post about my experience driving a Tesla Model 3 for 8 weeks, but in short do I think it makes economical sense for an actual full-time Uber driver when I say full-time somebody that drives the 60 to 80 hour per week thing to rent a Tesla no just buy your own car, but in short I was not impressed with that car that car has a lot of issues in my opinion some of them may be nitpicking that car is not ready for prime time especially for ubering give you one example right here in this post if you got somebody in your backseat and they want to stick their head out the window and puke that window will not go all the way down the child safety feature for the window is permanent you cannot deactivate it, and as I said in another post, there are some out here renting the Tesla with the mindset that they don't want to put the depreciation on their own car, or buy a car and put depreciation on it, that makes no sense to me, why would you pay T
Hertz $2,000 per month plus charges to wind up paying the depreciation on the Hertz car when you can pay the depreciation on your own car, so stay tuned I will do a rather long post about my experience driving a Tesla Model 3 for 8 weeks and what I really think about that car and what I think about it for driving Uber, and for anyone thinking about renting that car get ready for tons of questions from your passengers about Tesla and you driving it, it was fun at first it got very annoying about the third week,

Oh let me make one other comment about the puking thing, you ever had a situation in your backseat a passengers about to puke so they quickly opens the door so can puke out the side of the door you won't even be able to do that in the Tesla you cannot open the doors when the car is moving car has to come to an absolute complete stop,

And that door thing will make a few women freak out it happened to me three times we're pulling up to the curb and they're trying to open the door before the car stops, so they think they're about to be held hostage, good luck to anyone driving the Tesla Model 3.

Sorry about any typos, I'm actually out ubering right now, so I can't spend a whole lot of time proofreading this thing.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> I'm actually going to do my own post about my experience driving a Tesla Model 3 for 8 weeks, but in short do I think it makes economical sense for an actual full-time Uber driver when I say full-time somebody that drives the 60 to 80 hour per week thing to rent a Tesla no just buy your own car, but in short I was not impressed with that car that car has a lot of issues in my opinion some of them may be nitpicking that car is not ready for prime time especially for ubering give you one example right here in this post if you got somebody in your backseat and they want to stick their head out the window and puke that window will not go all the way down the child safety feature for the window is permanent you cannot deactivate it, and as I said in another post, there are some out here renting the Tesla with the mindset that they don't want to put the depreciation on their own car, or buy a car and put depreciation on it, that makes no sense to me, why would you pay Tesla $2,000 per month plus charges to wind up paying the depreciation on the Hertz car when you can pay the depreciation on your own car, so stay tuned I will do a rather long post about my experience driving a Tesla Model 3 for 8 weeks and what I really think about that car and what I think about it for driving Uber, and for anyone thinking about renting that car get ready for tons of questions from your passengers about Tesla and you driving it, it was fun at first it got very annoying about the third week,
> 
> Oh let me make one other comment about the puking thing, you ever had a situation in your backseat a passengers about to puke so they quickly opens the door so can puke out the side of the door you won't even be able to do that in the Tesla you cannot open the doors when the car is moving car has to come to an absolute complete stop.


Thanks for sharing your opinion. When you create your post please clarify if your pros and cons are model specific to your rental or all Tesla's in general just to have a better understanding of EV's.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Thanks for sharing your opinion. When you create your post please clarify if your pros and cons are model specific to your rental or all Tesla's in general just to have a better understanding of EV's.


I will do that, and believe me I have a lot to say, charging it for example if you're a part-time driver charging it shouldn't be an issue, but if you're a full-time driver charging that thing is going to become a pain in the azz because you are going to miss some good trips because you have to go charge it, I know for a fact I missed at least one $40 trip and $50 plus trip I'll talk about that when I do the post.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

RadarRider said:


> What scares me now is I just read some of the description and apparently people only have an hour to tip now???


Just got a tip from a trip last weekend.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> Oh let me make one other comment about the puking thing, you ever had a situation in your backseat a passengers about to puke so they quickly opens the door so can puke out the side of the door you won't even be able to do that in the Tesla you cannot open the doors when the car is moving car has to come to an absolute complete stop,
> 
> And that door thing will make a few women freak out it happened to me three times we're pulling up to the curb and they're trying to open the door before the car stops, so they think they're about to be held hostage, good luck to anyone driving the Tesla Model 3.


Yes they do freak out if the child lock is enabled in any other car too. Not sure if this will help but:

















From: https://www.tesla.com/ownersmanual/

Seems complicated for a drunk to get the door open at all. My prius is hard to open unless the car is in park, but it is doable if the child lock is off.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

#1husler said:


> Hobby drivers, like..I lived in Tucson, and when I used U/L and I'd often get picked up by these old snow-birder/retirees guys in old Ford Explorers or Suburbans...I'd ask them how they could make money driving those gas guzzlers and be told "ahhh nooo, I just drive for fun, not for money, you know...to get out of house for a couple hours, etc, etc"., they'd apparently do just about any ride (baring the super low income areas), but strictly day light hours (clear off the road at night).


Good luck trying to find hobby drivers who drive anywhere near ghettos, despite their stated desire to "meet people".

It appears they only want to meet a specific kind of person (white and upper class).


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

#1husler said:


> Yeah, have fun with those Radar Trips...I just ignore them as best I can....most are trash rides which even most ants won't take, so FUber re-send them all them to me (often more than once) as "pings" anyway.


After watching Greyball in action on Super Pumped, I’m pretty sure one use of radar trips is to destroy CTB’s.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Good luck trying to find hobby drivers who drive anywhere near ghettos, despite their stated desire to "meet people".
> 
> It appears they only want to meet a specific kind of person (white and upper class).


Even if they stay in the "nice" areas, their luck will run out eventually. Will they quit after one experience with a true paxhole?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

#1husler said:


> Yeah, have fun with those Radar Trips...I just ignore them as best I can....most are trash rides which even most ants won't take, so FUber re-send them all them to me (often more than once) as "pings" anyway.


When Uber re-sends them as "pings", how long is the duration of those "pings"?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Schmanthony said:


> Even if they stay in the "nice" areas, their luck will run out eventually. Will they quit after one of these experiences with a true paxhole?


Good point.

One Karen is all they'll need to quit.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Good point.
> 
> One Karen is all they'll need to quit.


And promptly get replaced by another hobby driver, as per the Uber model....


----------



## jtk131604 (Apr 12, 2017)

Upfront pricing is the final nail in the coffin.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> When Uber re-sends them as "pings", how long is the duration of those "pings"?


So FUber dumps trash rides into a Trip Radar cesspool, when they go unclaimed, then morph into regular pings...so the duration of the former Radar Trip pings are the same as regular pings, because they cross over into pings, I know because even when I ignore Radar trips the app takes it upon itself to open up the Radar Trips (without my initiation) and offer them up....when ignored, then I get same trip thrown at me as a ping.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

#1husler said:


> And promptly get replaced by another hobby driver, as per the Uber model....


Hobby drivers make up a very small percentage of Uber drivers. 

With the exception of a few areas that have an unusually high number of retirees, hobby drivers are rare.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

#1husler said:


> So FUber dumps trash rides into a Trip Radar cesspool, when they go unclaimed, then morph into regular pings...so the duration of the former Radar Trip pings are the same as regular pings, because they cross over into pings, I know because even when I ignore Radar trips the app takes it upon itself to open up the Radar Trips (without my initiation) and offer them up....when ignored, then I get same trip thrown at me as a ping.


What's the "regular" ping duration in your market?

Do the "regular" pings in your market include full maps (both pick-up and drop-off included)?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

#1husler said:


> So FUber dumps trash rides into a Trip Radar cesspool, when they go unclaimed, then morph into regular pings...so the duration of the former Radar Trip pings are the same as regular pings, because they cross over into pings, I know because even when I ignore Radar trips the app takes it upon itself to open up the Radar Trips (without my initiation) and offer them up....when ignored, then I get same trip thrown at me as a ping.


I just tested a bunch of requests and i think i saw exactly what you dscribe. 

Reminds me the U & L both dropping long trip notifications for pax not getting matched.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

#1husler said:


> So FUber dumps trash rides into a Trip Radar cesspool, when they go unclaimed, then morph into regular pings...so the duration of the former Radar Trip pings are the same as regular pings, because they cross over into pings, I know because even when I ignore Radar trips the app takes it upon itself to open up the Radar Trips (without my initiation) and offer them up....when ignored, then I get same trip thrown at me as a ping.


They should just be honest and call it Trip Cesspool. They should show the requests spiralling round in a pool of liquid shit.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> When Uber re-sends them as "pings", how long is the duration of those "pings"?


Market duration. Here it's about 8 seconds.


----------



## Mikekk (Aug 6, 2020)

Discdom said:


> Lyft has this crap too now
> View attachment 672507


Depending on your mpg 20mpg x4 bucks a gallon 16 bucks and if you go somewhere and you have to take the trip back with no ride


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Trip Cesspool.


There are "no [other] words" for 18 mins to pick up + 12 ride= $5.25. FUber puts these rides "up for auction" to drivers hoping it will be a proverbial "race to the bottom" (like Gyft's "poverty mode" setting), none want them (surprise!) so....FUber just re-issues the same shlock as pings (as what is the point of Trip Radar?!)

Again, at any given time Ill have like 6 trip radar rides piled up in the Trip Radar cesspool, which I ignore, but FUber still tries to hoist them on me!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

#1husler said:


> There are "no [other] words" for 18 mins to pick up + 12 ride= $5.25. FUber puts these rides "up for auction" to drivers hoping it will be a proverbial "race to the bottom" (like Gyft's "poverty mode" setting), none want them (surprise!) so....FUber just re-issues the same shlock as pings (as what is the point of Trip Radar?!)
> 
> Again, at any given time Ill have like 6 trip radar rides piled up in the Trip Radar cesspool, which I ignore, but FUber still tries to hoist them on me!


Let me know if I have this right... when a trashy Trip Radar offer pops up and disappears rapidly it's supposed to mean that a driver "accepted" it. If that's the case, why does the same offer quickly re-appear as a "regular" ping? 

Either the "winning bidder" gave the order back or Uber is lying about the existence of a winning bidder.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Did the "winning bidder" get immediate buyer's remorse and cancel or is the whole "winning bidder" claim a lie or is it both?


When this happens (which is often in my market) I think its the former...like when one "wins a bid" on eBay or in this hyper overpriced housing market, then looks at the trash they supposedly "won" and decide to dash it back into the pile..in fact, I had one of these yesterday, which FUber first presented to me via Trip Radar, I didnt bite, then was "matched with another driver", only to get dashed back to me as a ping....I kinda thought, well, ok, because it was in strike zone anyway, so I accepted only to rock up at the pin which had dropped in the middle of busy street during rush hour with no pax in sight, so I had to cancel and bounce (so who ever "won" that bid might have realized it was just too trashy and canceled).


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

#1husler said:


> When this happens (which is often in my market) I think its the former...like when one "wins a bid" on eBay or in this hyper overpriced housing market, then looks at the trash they supposedly "won" and decide to dash it back into the pile..in fact, I had one of these yesterday, which FUber first presented to me via Trip Radar, I didnt bite, then was "matched with another driver", only to get dashed back to me as a ping....I kinda thought, well, ok, because it was in strike zone anyway, so I accepted only to rock up at the pin which had dropped in the middle of busy street during rush hour with no pax in sight, so I had to cancel and bounce (so who ever "won" that bid might have realized it was just too trashy and canceled).


How long does it usually take for a Radar offer to re-appear as a regular offer?

Knowing Uber I believe it's a scam. In other words I don't think the vast majority of Radar offers are being accepted. 

Based on what I've read and seen it looks to me that Uber tries to sucker drivers into accepting crappy Radar offers, very do accept them and they get "recycled" as "regular" pings.

When Radar offers become regular offers does Uber bump up the pay?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> After watching Greyball in action on Super Pumped, I’m pretty sure one use of radar trips is to destroy CTB’s.


What does CTB stand for?


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

Mikekk said:


> Depending on your mpg 20mpg x4 bucks a gallon 16 bucks and if you go somewhere and you have to take the trip back with no ride


$4 a gallon? It’s close to $6 here


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Discdom said:


> $4 a gallon? It’s close to $6 here





Heisenburger said:


> Not much wailing and gnashing of teeth lately...





Heisenburger said:


> Some local drivers finding gas for less than $3 a gallon


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> How long does it usually take for a Radar offer to re-appear as a regular offer?


Like 5 secs? and no they dont up the pay from what I've seen...I'm either looking for shortest possible pick up + drop off OR longer rides going some where I need to get to anyway....I just ignore Trash Radar either because I cant bother with the chaos of it all, but even if ignored Trash Radar will open up to "show case" its trashy offerings, which reappear moments later as a ping anyway. 

If this doesnt increase FUber's bottom line then I wouldn't be surprised if they abruptly gut it as quickly as they rolled it out...because it makes little to no sense to me so far.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Let me know if I have this right... when a trashy Trip Radar offer pops up and disappears rapidly it's supposed to mean that a driver "accepted" it. If that's the case, why does the same offer quickly re-appear as a "regular" ping?
> 
> Either the "winning bidder" gave the order back or Uber is lying about the existence of a winning bidder.


Uhh I’d say it’s more like no one wanted it so you’re the lucky winner!!!


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> What does CTB stand for?


Consecutive Trip Bonus


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> I will do that, and believe me I have a lot to say, charging it for example if you're a part-time driver charging it shouldn't be an issue, but if you're a full-time driver charging that thing is going to become a pain in the azz because you are going to miss some good trips because you have to go charge it, I know for a fact I missed at least one $40 trip and $50 plus trip I'll talk about that when I do the post.


To me (and riders too) it’s a good thing in all occasions they’re not opening the door before coming to a full stop…. Could lead to a very serious accident (crazy things can happen). And I don’t want anyone trying to roll down a window to throw up either. “Everyone” and “Anyone” knows they’re about to vomit and can ask to pull over. If they don’t; they’re too drunk and when I see someone very drunk, I don’t let them in the car.

Question though: are they really asking $100 extra per week for insurance coverage on the Tesla? I scheduled a reservation while I’m thinking it over.

Thanks~


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

RadarRider said:


> Yes they do freak out if the child lock is enabled in any other car too. Not sure if this will help but:
> View attachment 672577
> 
> View attachment 672578
> ...


That sure would be foolish for someone to be opening a door before a stop. The driver might be only slowing for a speed bump (example) and then continue moving forward a bit; which then could lead to a bad fall & then some.

by the way: did you hear about that accident a last year where a driver of a car went through a drive-through, made a payment at the window, dropped credit card(?), reached down to get it and then his car rolled forward a bit pinning him against wall, crushing him? He died.

Here’s the article:



https://news.yahoo.com/man-killed-freak-accident-mcdonalds-062316522.html


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ZippityDoDa said:


> To me (and riders too) it’s a good thing in all occasions they’re not opening the door before coming to a full stop…. Could lead to a very serious accident (crazy things can happen). And I don’t want anyone trying to roll down a window to throw up either. “Everyone” and “Anyone” knows they’re about to vomit and can ask to pull over. If they don’t; they’re too drunk and when I see someone very drunk, I don’t let them in the car.
> 
> Question though: are they really asking $100 extra per week for insurance coverage on the Tesla? I scheduled a reservation while I’m thinking it over.
> 
> Thanks~


There's several different levels of coverage, if you want the full coverage we're hopefully absolutely nothing will come out of your pocket if something happens where I rent it in Riverside California it's nearly an extra $100,

Sorry I don't have any type of itemized list of insurance in front of me, but as I remember the basic coverage was around 40 per week and to add the extensive coverage it was nearly another $60 so almost $100 in total,

Total Rental was costing me $447 per week, to power the Tesla was costing me about $100 per week and that was only driving around 40 to 50 hours per week


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ZippityDoDa said:


> To me (and riders too) it’s a good thing in all occasions they’re not opening the door before coming to a full stop…. Could lead to a very serious accident (crazy things can happen). And I don’t want anyone trying to roll down a window to throw up either. “Everyone” and “Anyone” knows they’re about to vomit and can ask to pull over. If they don’t; they’re too drunk and when I see someone very drunk, I don’t let them in the car.
> 
> Question though: are they really asking $100 extra per week for insurance coverage on the Tesla? I scheduled a reservation while I’m thinking it over.
> 
> Thanks~


I'm sorry to tell you this but my years experience shown me that it's not always that clear who is and who is not going to throw up, I've had several passengers in my car at the same time and one of them is clearly drunk and the other one or two seem to be just fine, guess who wound up saying pull over so they can throw up.


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I don't know how anyone can rent a Tesla and walk away with a profit. I would love to meet said individual and shake their hand. In my state there is like a $5 per day state fee for the first 30 days. With fees and taxes you will be at $400 per week. Unless you have no car and the Tesla is your 24/7 access to transportation I can't imagine who would rent these vehicles. $1600 per month.


Because uber gives you priority pings when you have a tesla


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Ambiguous said:


> Because uber gives you priority pings when you have a tesla


I concur


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Ambiguous said:


> Because uber gives you priority pings when you have a tesla


How long does that honeymoon phase last before I have to file for divorce? The entire length of the rental?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> How long does that honeymoon phase last before I have to file for divorce? The entire length of the rental?


Some of you can call me a conspiracy nut if you want, i think Uber may be matching passengers that are known to tip with Tesla drivers,

All I know is if Uber is using some type of algorithm to match tipping customers with Tesla drivers, I in an algorithm would be a customer that is known to tip, and I was matched with two Tesla cars in one day.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

#1husler said:


> Hobby drivers, like..I lived in Tucson, and when I used U/L and I'd often get picked up by these old snow-birder/retirees guys in old Ford Explorers or Suburbans...I'd ask them how they could make money driving those gas guzzlers and be told "ahhh nooo, I just drive for fun, not for money, you know...to get out of house for a couple hours, etc, etc"., they'd apparently do just about any ride (baring the super low income areas), but strictly day light hours (clear off the road at night).


Why wouldnt they just go too church or the mall? Or bowling or too the library? Too the park, antique store or for a walk? If I get into my 60's an start driving for fun Ill just end it. Sounds asinine.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> A month is not 4x a week is 4.33 x week
> In my market Inland Empire/Los Angeles the Tesla Model 3 is $337 per week plus the $100 full insurance brings it to $447 per week so that's 4.33 x $447 = $1935, and charging it is not free it was costing me about $120 per week and you're not going to get 270 range I was only averaging maybe about 220 miles of that range


It cost you an extra 120 dollars on your home electric bill? Too charge the tesla you were renting? If so that sounds so disappointing, guess I was right about electric cars, their a RIP OFF.

Right now it is costing me about 25 a day in gas on my prii. Thats 150 a week. God I hate Uber an our government.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> I'm actually going to do my own post about my experience driving a Tesla Model 3 for 8 weeks, but in short do I think it makes economical sense for an actual full-time Uber driver when I say full-time somebody that drives the 60 to 80 hour per week thing to rent a Tesla no just buy your own car, but in short I was not impressed with that car that car has a lot of issues in my opinion some of them may be nitpicking that car is not ready for prime time especially for ubering give you one example right here in this post if you got somebody in your backseat and they want to stick their head out the window and puke that window will not go all the way down the child safety feature for the window is permanent you cannot deactivate it, and as I said in another post, there are some out here renting the Tesla with the mindset that they don't want to put the depreciation on their own car, or buy a car and put depreciation on it, that makes no sense to me, why would you pay T
> Hertz $2,000 per month plus charges to wind up paying the depreciation on the Hertz car when you can pay the depreciation on your own car, so stay tuned I will do a rather long post about my experience driving a Tesla Model 3 for 8 weeks and what I really think about that car and what I think about it for driving Uber, and for anyone thinking about renting that car get ready for tons of questions from your passengers about Tesla and you driving it, it was fun at first it got very annoying about the third week,
> 
> Oh let me make one other comment about the puking thing, you ever had a situation in your backseat a passengers about to puke so they quickly opens the door so can puke out the side of the door you won't even be able to do that in the Tesla you cannot open the doors when the car is moving car has to come to an absolute complete stop,
> ...


Thamks for the cool post bro. You definitely verified my opinion on the tesla

It will never be worth it too me.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

RadarRider said:


> Yes they do freak out if the child lock is enabled in any other car too. Not sure if this will help but:
> View attachment 672577
> 
> View attachment 672578
> ...


We live is such a BS nanny workd anymore. I wanna go back too the 70's.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Discdom said:


> $4 a gallon? It’s close to $6 here


You must be in commie cali. Its 3.75 too 4 here in our market.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

So Ive been dealing with upfront BS for several days now since my return from Gubers purgatory background check banishment. I waa deactivated for 1 month from paxholes. Since my return my acceptance is 1 too 6. You cannot make money doing it this way. Unfortunately this looks like the FINAL nail in the coffin so too speak as one OP said eatlier. We as OP's only have one option or weapon too fight this new horrible pay policy an that is too NOT LOG ON. My uber biz has went from 100 rides too 10 an moving forward I will try too get it too zero. If enough OP's do this we might get lucky an they will rescind this new pay policy. It really blows my mind that they prey on the desperation of people this way. It sucks that there are ignorant an or desperate OP's that keep this BS going for this slavemaster company. Well thats my two cents. I hope too see some of you on the other side of pay per mile. F*** upfront its a scam.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> Some of you can call me a conspiracy nut if you want, i think Uber may be matching passengers that are known to tip with Tesla drivers,
> 
> All I know is if Uber is using some type of algorithm to match tipping customers with Tesla drivers, I in an algorithm would be a customer that is known to tip, and I was matched with two Tesla cars in one day.


There's nothing "conspiratorial" about it. Uber keeps track of everything. 

As their dispatch patent application showed, their dispatch system has plenty of agendas.


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> You must be in commie cali. Its 3.75 too 4 here in our market.


You do realize the state is all red except LA Sandiego and Bay Area. If you dint believe me look it up.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> I'm sorry to tell you this but my years experience shown me that it's not always that clear who is and who is not going to throw up, I've had several passengers in my car at the same time and one of them is clearly drunk and the other one or two seem to be just fine, guess who wound up saying pull over so they can throw up.


No, it’s not always clear I suppose. I’ve had maybe 10 out of an entire 19,000+ riders ever throw up. 1 a tiny bit in car which was no problem. 1 rolled down window and apparently did it (I didn’t realize until saw next day). All others were able to ask me to pull over and usually told me they weren’t feeling well before-hand so I’d know we may need to pull over soon.

I suppose the rest of my luck is because when I see someone very drunk(sick) coming I cancel and leave. If they’re in the car I say I’m sorry I can’t take you I’ve got to go get someone else and they get out (they don’t really know what’s going on).

My reasoning is they shouldn’t drink so much or should call a friend and get sick in their car. I’ve had knot-heads so drunk they cancel trip on the way and now I’m stuck trying to get them somewhere by verbally telling me where to turn, if they even know where they are, etc. I’m not taking chances anymore.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> Thamks for the cool post bro. You definitely verified my opinion on the tesla
> 
> It will never be worth it too me.


The only problem is that it will most likely be forced on us. I'm just hoping by that time all the kinks will be worked out by then. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> Some of you can call me a conspiracy nut if you want, i think Uber may be matching passengers that are known to tip with Tesla drivers,
> 
> All I know is if Uber is using some type of algorithm to match tipping customers with Tesla drivers, I in an algorithm would be a customer that is known to tip, and I was matched with two Tesla cars in one day.


They also match _good_ passengers with new drivers. Over time, you start to get the real passengers.

Yes they have this ability, and I'm not surprised they feed tesla drivers the tippers.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> There's several different levels of coverage, if you want the full coverage we're hopefully absolutely nothing will come out of your pocket if something happens where I rent it in Riverside California it's nearly an extra $100,
> 
> Sorry I don't have any type of itemized list of insurance in front of me, but as I remember the basic coverage was around 40 per week and to add the extensive coverage it was nearly another $60 so almost $100 in total,
> 
> Total Rental was costing me $447 per week, to power the Tesla was costing me about $100 per week and that was only driving around 40 to 50 hours per week


Hmmm

Well I drive around 40-45 hours per week and spend about 335 a week for gas. I’d be saving 235 a week on gas (approximately - I just don’t dig into too much details). 

So if it costs me 447 in Colorado to rent Tesla, in the big picture I’m only spending 447 - 235 = 212 for it. 

Not quite as bad as it sounds.

Of course I do understand you have to set aside some time to charge (slower business times) but I hear the Tesla charges fast. A person could just plan on a power nap, do some phone calls, eat lunch, etc. during that time.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

OldBay said:


> They also match _good_ passengers with new drivers. Over time, you start to get the real passengers.
> 
> Yes they have this ability, and I'm not surprised they feed tesla drivers the tippers.


And I'm feeling this is true because when I look at my Tesla fares over the eight weeks none of them were really that unusual, what was unusual was the tips some people tip at least half the fare a few of them even tip more than the fare, on a side note I was getting a lot of trips that had unusually longer distances to drive to pick them up, but the fact that these passengers were tipping made it worthwhile considering it was less energy cost to move the electric Tesla than it is to move a gasoline car,

Now some of you might say well it's the excitement of the Tesla that we're making people tip, I say no cuz I am not driving a crap car I am driving a Lincoln MKZ Hybrid Reserve 2017 that is a luxury midsize car all leather seats accent lighting inside premium sound system that is also a beautiful car but I'm getting nowhere near the tips in that car that I was getting in the Tesla so I do feel that they are feeding tipping passengers to Tesla drivers.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Discdom said:


> You do realize the state is all red except LA Sandiego and Bay Area. If you dint believe me look it up.


I do beleive you. I was reffering too their governmental policies. On other note its sad how the direction of that WHOLE state is controlled by those areas you mentioned. I hope you red areas can wrest control away from those lunatics. Good luck


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

makes sense. have a 10 year 5.0 driver with 15,000 rides at 2% cancel rate. driving a camry..give the best rides to 1 one week old telsa renter with better rides tips..this is uber. where less is more.


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> I do beleive you. I was reffering too their governmental policies. On other note its sad how the direction of that WHOLE state is controlled by those areas you mentioned. I hope you red areas can wrest control away from those lunatics. Good luck


I live in a area that wants to create a new state north of Sacramento. They call it the state of Jefferson. Mostly about water going to LA. Farmers want their water ti stay in their counties.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

ZippityDoDa said:


> Well I drive around 40-45 hours per week and spend about 335 a week for gas.


Chicago driver here. I drive roughly 100 miles every 6 hour shift. If I drove 45 hours in a week, that's 7.5 6-hour shifts. Which comes to 750 miles. At 20 mpg (2011 Camry 4-cyl non hybrid) that comes to 37.5 gallons. I've been paying about $4.30 for gas lately, so for a 45 hour week I'd be paying about $161 in gas, less than half of what you're paying.

What market are you in? What vehicle do you drive? Maybe think about targeting short trips more?


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

Schmanthony said:


> Chicago driver here. I drive roughly 100 miles every 6 hour shift. If I drove 45 hours in a week, that's 7.5 6-hour shifts. Which comes to 750 miles. At 20 mpg (2011 Camry 4-cyl non hybrid) that comes to 37.5 gallons. I've been paying about $4.30 for gas lately, so for a 45 hour week I'd be paying about $161 in gas, less than half of what you're paying.
> 
> What market are you in? What vehicle do you drive? Maybe think about targeting short trips more?


I’m in Cali. Prius. $5 a gallon. Get 450 per 10 gallons. 
I spend about $100 gas for900 or more miles. So I make $2k a week on $100 gas in Cali


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> And I'm feeling this is true because when I look at my Tesla fares over the eight weeks none of them were really that unusual, what was unusual was the tips some people tip at least half the fare a few of them even tip more than the fare, on a side note I was getting a lot of trips that had unusually longer distances to drive to pick them up, but the fact that these passengers were tipping made it worthwhile considering it was less energy cost to move the electric Tesla than it is to move a gasoline car,
> 
> Now some of you might say well it's the excitement of the Tesla that we're making people tip, I say no cuz I am not driving a crap car I am driving a Lincoln MKZ Hybrid Reserve 2017 that is a luxury midsize car all leather seats accent lighting inside premium sound system that is also a beautiful car but I'm getting nowhere near the tips in that car that I was getting in the Tesla so I do feel that they are feeding tipping passengers to Tesla drivers.


This is obviously unethical if not illegal.

The whole idea that they can decide to pay certain drivers more is illegal AF. They want to raise the profile of their brand, so they do whatever they can to keep the Teslaites driving. Makes sense.

I suspect its really insidious. They know where you live. They know if you own or rent. They know the value of your home, your credit score, your age. All the information about the passenger ratings against you (which you don't even have).

The whole notion of feeding different quality of work based on non-work related criteria would bring any company to it's knees in class action discrimination lawsuits.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

So the whole point of trip radar is to still hide pings destinations and at the same time create an illusion that rides are being disclosed while using such rides as a way to cut the driver's pay.

FINALLY I understand their endgame, they want to use upfront (that no one will touch) as an excuse that they are disclosing the job's information.

Upfront is a trick to manipulate the law without them losing money.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Discdom said:


> dint


Dinty Moore beef stew



OldBay said:


> They also match _good_ passengers with new drivers.


 Using pax average rating?


----------



## archienjohnsoniii_3198 (11 mo ago)

RadarRider said:


> What the hell is this. And they want to rent you a Tesla for $340 a week????
> I, for one, cannot survive on this. These prices were from the weekend nighttime. No surges. I have had at least 15 rides if not more for less than $5 for more than 25 minutes of driving to and giving the ride. I am also getting pulled way out of town often so I cannot make the promotions and at this rate I will not be able to do Uber anymore. This is barely amounting to minimum wage.
> View attachment 672423
> 
> ...


I quit Uber in Feb 2k22 because of this. They took an additional 33.333 % from me per ride with UPFRONT PRICING!!! My gas costs are 25% alone! My hidden costs are 25% . Couldn't sustain it anymore. Time to change my market over to Lyft Lux Black Premier SUV... Dress like a professional... and earn that professional money... from a different client-elle.


----------



## archienjohnsoniii_3198 (11 mo ago)

RadarRider said:


> Uber will not even show what the uber x is for charlotte right now but it is between 54 and 60 cents a mile.
> View attachment 672438
> 
> 
> ...


You used to get paid 33.33% more than you do now! Not worth it. I'm on Strike since May.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

College Station still has the old system and I make a lot more there but between Bryan and College Station there is only about 100 square miles with nearly four hundred thousand people in the area when kids are in.

I was in Austin yesterday and Uber wanted me to go back to Austin ( I was heading out ) and get someone and bring them to Bastrop for only $26.00 and the total mileage was 40 miles and I said no.


----------



## sasquatch (Sep 26, 2015)

RadarRider said:


> What the hell is this. And they want to rent you a Tesla for $340 a week????
> I, for one, cannot survive on this. These prices were from the weekend nighttime. No surges. I have had at least 15 rides if not more for less than $5 for more than 25 minutes of driving to and giving the ride. I am also getting pulled way out of town often so I cannot make the promotions and at this rate I will not be able to do Uber anymore. This is barely amounting to minimum wage.
> View attachment 672423
> 
> ...


That looks like an Uber pool trip. It helps the passenger pay less for the trip, while picking up other passengers along the way. Good for the passenger, not so for the driver. Plus on these trips, you have no idea the final destination. It could take you several hours away from home, leaving you to dead head a very long distance for no money. Not worth it.


----------

